#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Bfifo ou SFQ

## AndrioPJ

Para quem possa se interessar, segue testes realizado utilizando o algorítimo bfifo e outros utilizando o algorítimo SFQ.

1. BFIFO
1.1. - Navegação


1.2. Medição de velocidade


1.3. Navegação e Downloads simultâneos


1.4. Medição e Download simultâneos


2. SFQ
2.1. Navegação


2.2. Medição de velocidade


2.3. Navegação e Downloads simultâneos


2.4. Medição e Download simultâneos


3. RESULTADOS

BFIFO
Navegação = Tempo Total de abertura do site foi de 7792 ms
Medição velocidade = Down 4.85 Mbps, UP 3.94 Mbps
Navegação+Download = Tempo Total de abertura do site foi de 15034 ms
Medição velocidade + Download = Down 2.56 Mbps, UP 3.12 Mbps

SFQ
Navegação = Tempo Total de abertura do site foi de 6121 ms
Medição velocidade = Down 4.93 Mbps, UP 5.01 Mbps
Navegação+Download = Tempo Total de abertura do site foi de 8577 ms
Medição velocidade + Download = Down 2.84 Mbps, UP 4.91 Mbps

----------


## JonasMT

Otimo post vai sanar a duvida de muitos, parabens!

----------


## jackfukuta

Qual usar no queue?

----------


## faelldantas

@*AndrioPJ*, parabéns pelo post e pela iniciativa!

----------


## Marcelo09

Muito bom mesmo, parabéns.

----------


## wld.net1

Porém, a algum tempo fiz um estudo a gente até trocou umas ideias pelo o face @*AndrioPJ*, e vi e até hoje vejo que o SFQ é bem superior, apesar de comer mais um pouco de processamento.

----------


## Luspmais

No caso do PPPoe que pega como padrão o "Default Small" o que fiz foi trocar o valor do "queue size" de 10 para 50 (usando pfifo)... na época dos testes, a navegação era truculenta e medidores nunca davam o valor real, depois da troca ficou liso.

----------


## agatangelos

> No caso do PPPoe que pega como padrão o "Default Small" o que fiz foi trocar o valor do "queue size" de 10 para 50 (usando pfifo)... na época dos testes, a navegação era truculenta e medidores nunca davam o valor real, depois da troca ficou liso.


Hoje você continua trabalhando com o pfifo ou mudou?

Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Luspmais

> Hoje você continua trabalhando com o pfifo ou mudou?
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App


Ainda continuo usando o "pfifo", fiz alguns testes recentes com "bfifo" e não notei mudanças, daí voltei.

----------


## evertonsoares

Já testamos ambos, realmente o SFQ é muito melhor, sensação de velocidade é muito maior, quanto ao processamento não vejo tanta diferença usando uma ou outra...

----------


## wld.net1

Arthur o processamento baixa e muito porque o o algorítimo SFQ trata por pacote e diferente do outro que trata por byte e também pode perceber que as vezes a um corte no gráfico do cliente, já alterando o protocolo não percebi isso.

----------


## wld.net1

Mas como disse anteriormente Tutu SFQ acho bem melhor.

----------


## AndrioPJ

A diferença no processamento é irrisória, e compensa pela melhor sensação de velocidade.
Faça um teste básico: coloque para fazer download e navegue na internet simultaneamente, verá que com sfq fica bem melhor se comparado a com pfifo ou bfifo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Eu também não notei diferenças no processamento.
> 
> Vejam um de nossos concentradores, usando SFQ.
> Anexo 63638


Nas CCR tu pode ativar o fastpath o que diminui mais ainda o consumo do processamento

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pra testar o SFQ basta alterar no default-small(to usando pfifo atualmente) ? os demais campos "Perturb" e "Allot" deixa default ?




Obrigado a todos.

----------


## rubem

O allot é o tamanho do pacote permitido, se reduzir ele abaixo do MTU vai quebrar pacote. Pra mim não faz muito sentido aumentar ou diminuir ele já que deve ter um limite no MTU em outros pontos no caminho.

O periodo em perturb é o tempo que a tabela de redivisão atual fica em uso, por padrão a cada 5s essa tabela é reorganizada. Aumentar ela pra coisa tipo 5 MINUTOS pode gerar um alto tráfego num link (Pois em minutos o tráfego de cada um pode mudar muito). Mas usar um tempo muito curto tipo 1s ia gerar mais uso de CPU pra refazer tudo isso.

O perturb talvez valha a pena testar uns 10s, vai que reduz o uso de CPU, mas... pode dar uma afogada numa ADSL se operar perto do limite de cada uma. Se for só link dedicado pode meter 10 ou 15s, e acompanhar se o trafego em alguma porta não sobe demais as vezes (Por falta de o SFQ redividir os sub-queues). A teoria é simples, na prática sei lá que tipo exato de conexão vai ter, que varia muito de velocidade em poucos segundos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> O allot é o tamanho do pacote permitido, se reduzir ele abaixo do MTU vai quebrar pacote. Pra mim não faz muito sentido aumentar ou diminuir ele já que deve ter um limite no MTU em outros pontos no caminho.
> 
> O periodo em perturb é o tempo que a tabela de redivisão atual fica em uso, por padrão a cada 5s essa tabela é reorganizada. Aumentar ela pra coisa tipo 5 MINUTOS pode gerar um alto tráfego num link (Pois em minutos o tráfego de cada um pode mudar muito). Mas usar um tempo muito curto tipo 1s ia gerar mais uso de CPU pra refazer tudo isso.
> 
> O perturb talvez valha a pena testar uns 10s, vai que reduz o uso de CPU, mas... pode dar uma afogada numa ADSL se operar perto do limite de cada uma. Se for só link dedicado pode meter 10 ou 15s, e acompanhar se o trafego em alguma porta não sobe demais as vezes (Por falta de o SFQ redividir os sub-queues). A teoria é simples, na prática sei lá que tipo exato de conexão vai ter, que varia muito de velocidade em poucos segundos.


Olá @*rubem* tudo bom ? Se usa oque ai na sua rede ? Aqui to usando pfifo no momento, mais pelo que li sfq daria uma sensação de velocidade na navegação bem melhor.
To pensando em testar.

Abraços

----------


## Luspmais

> Olá @*rubem* tudo bom ? Se usa oque ai na sua rede ? Aqui to usando pfifo no momento, mais pelo que li sfq daria uma sensação de velocidade na navegação bem melhor.
> To pensando em testar.
> 
> Abraços


Testei aqui amigo o SFQ, não vi diferença, na CCR que testei tenho uma média de 1000 clientes online, como não vi diferença voltei o "pfifo".

----------


## 1929

> Ainda continuo usando o "pfifo", fiz alguns testes recentes com "bfifo" e não notei mudanças, daí voltei.


é porque os dois são iguais. Só muda a forma de medir... o pfifo é por pacotes e o bfifo é por bytes

*PFIFO, BFIFO and MQ PFIFO*These queuing disciplines are based on the FIFO algorithm (First-In First-Out). The difference between PFIFO and BFIFO is that one is measured in packets and the other one in bytes.

----------


## 1929

> Pra testar o SFQ basta alterar no default-small(to usando pfifo atualmente) ? os demais campos "Perturb" e "Allot" deixa default ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado a todos.


Nielson, e no caso da interface não estar usando o default small? Nas minhas está como ethernet default por isso só mexo na configuração dela e não tomo conhecimento das outras opções. É correto?

O SFQ pelo que sei trabalha melhor a distribuição da banda "sobrante" para os usuários... Assim não dá a sensação de estar saturando, já que ele procura dividir de forma mais igualitária para todos.
Já no pfifo, é o primeiro que entra, o primeiro que sai.. faz uma fila sem priorizar ninguém. Tendo link de sobra, em nenhum dos casos deve dar diferença mesmo.
Pelo menos é isso que eu entendi. 
Caso não seja assim, alguém explique como é.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Nielson, e no caso da interface não estar usando o default small? Nas minhas está como ethernet default por isso só mexo na configuração dela e não tomo conhecimento das outras opções. É correto?
> 
> O SFQ pelo que sei trabalha melhor a distribuição da banda "sobrante" para os usuários... Assim não dá a sensação de estar saturando, já que ele procura dividir de forma mais igualitária para todos.
> Já no pfifo, é o primeiro que entra, o primeiro que sai.. faz uma fila sem priorizar ninguém. Tendo link de sobra, em nenhum dos casos deve dar diferença mesmo.
> Pelo menos é isso que eu entendi. 
> Caso não seja assim, alguém explique como é.


Olá amigo. Isso mesmo aqui nos meus clientes pppoe está como default-small usando pfifo.

Troquei para sfq para ver o que muda.

Obrigado

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Testei aqui amigo o SFQ, não vi diferença, na CCR que testei tenho uma média de 1000 clientes online, como não vi diferença voltei o "pfifo".


Você vai sentir diferença apenas se o seu controle de banda estiver no limite.
Faça um teste pratico, deixe pfifo, coloque vários arquivos grande para fazer download e navegue na internet ou faça uma medição de velocidade simultaneamente...

Cancele o download
Coloque SFQ, coloque outros arquivos grande para fazer download e navegue na internet ou faça uma medição de velocidade simultaneamente...

De preferencia, tenha um plugin que te mostre o tempo que levou a abertura da pagina.
Verá que com SFQ você tem uma divisão melhor do trafego.
Permitindo que faça download e navegue simultaneamente sem muitos problemas

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Você vai sentir diferença apenas se o seu controle de banda estiver no limite.
> Faça um teste pratico, deixe pfifo, coloque vários arquivos grande para fazer download e navegue na internet ou faça uma medição de velocidade simultaneamente...
> 
> Cancele o download
> Coloque SFQ, coloque outros arquivos grande para fazer download e navegue na internet ou faça uma medição de velocidade simultaneamente...
> 
> De preferencia, tenha um plugin que te mostre o tempo que levou a abertura da pagina.
> Verá que com SFQ você tem uma divisão melhor do trafego.
> Permitindo que faça download e navegue simultaneamente sem muitos problemas


 @*AndrioPJ* e é isso mesmo que muitos clientes "que reclamam da internet lenta" quando estão usando todo plano contratado. Se o SFQ melhora isso vale apena usar.

Valeu

----------


## rubem

É bem isso. Essa divisão de tráfego no SFQ é feita e mantida por algum tempo, esses 5 segundos do perturb.

Da própria wiki da MK, um diagrama de como o algoritmo divise os pacotes e manda pra uma saída diferente:

Se o tráfego desses pacotes continuar igual, por 5 segundos será exatamente esse o balanceamento. Depois de 5 segundos o algoritmo vai fazer nova distribuição, talvez fique igual (Existe a chance de você jogar um dado 10 vezes e as 10 vezes dar o mesmo número, nada impede), mas provavelmente vai mudar tudo, digamos que vai ficar assim depois de 5s:



Se diminuir esse tempo pra 2 ou 3s o uso de CPU da RB deve subir. Se aumentar ele pra 1 minuto, tem grandes chances de 1 link ficar 50 segundos saturado, e os outros passarem esse 1 minuto com pouco uso.

SFQ é mais inteligente, mas em tráfego baixo não sei se tem como comparar, nessa situação qualquer tipo de escolha de rota serve.

----------

